# Looking for recommendations, 16' skiff - 50hp



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd add trim tabs before adding a new prop. The trim tabs will allow you to plane fast, stay on plane at lower RPMs, and grab in turns. 

If you're just looking for a prop, look at stern lifting heavy cup props. Cupped props help with grabbing on turns, but you'll lose top end speed. 

I'd get tabs first, then get a new prop if still desired to improve performance. You could stay on plane at around 12mph with tabs which helps get out of those skinny creeks.


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

I would call Ankona and ask for their recommendations. They should be able to talk you on to a bunch of options to get the most out of your rig.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Southern Drawl said:


> I have a Saltmarsh Low Country 16' (rook / silent stalker) with a 50HP Suzuki.
> 
> The hull has a "smooth ass" with no ribs or V on the bottom of the hull from the middle to the back.
> No trim tabs on the boat. Not a tunnel hull.
> ...


Not to derail but that teak chair looks excellent! Did Ankona do that or did you pick it up somewhere else?


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

VANMflyfishing said:


> I'd add trim tabs before adding a new prop. The trim tabs will allow you to plane fast, stay on plane at lower RPMs, and grab in turns.
> 
> If you're just looking for a prop, look at stern lifting heavy cup props. Cupped props help with grabbing on turns, but you'll lose top end speed.
> 
> I'd get tabs first, then get a new prop if still desired to improve performance. You could stay on plane at around 12mph with tabs which helps get out of those skinny creeks.


Thanks!


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

JacksonOB said:


> Not to derail but that teak chair looks excellent! Did Ankona do that or did you pick it up somewhere else?


I did the chair after I picked it up.


----------

